# transfer case switch Wrangler



## DPDDOG

Have a 95 Wrangler, 4cylinder, 5 spd. Have been told by my repair guy the Jeep wants $240.. for the switch which shows when you have 4 wheel drive engaged. That does not sound right as I have found them for $20 on the web.
Can anyone tell me where the switch is located?
Anybody have knowledge of a $240. switch???
Thanks,
Marty


----------



## theplowmeister

I think its a vacuum switch located on top of the transfer case, this switch engages the axle disconnect. it I paid ~$20 at the dealer. The switch to show 4WD is engaged is on the axle disconnect.


----------



## DPDDOG

Hey Plowmeister,

Not the vacuum switch, that has been replaced and works ok..It is the electrical switch...light stays on all the time no matter what position I have it in. Now an even dumber question..where's the "axle Disconnect" 
Marty


----------



## theplowmeister

Its on the right of the front axle the disconnect has 2 vacuum lines and an electrical switch. for $230 they me talking about replacing the vacuum diaphragm.


----------



## DPDDOG

Excellent....Thank You...Vacuum part came with the Jeep and it was new...so Now I know where to look. Haven't worked on vehicles in a very long time...looks like I may have a "new hobby" once I retire.
Marty


----------



## danskool

My 97, The indicator light stopped working.I replaced switch. Located near the shifting linkage on the transfer case. Two wire plug. It is a simple ball that makes contact.

95's are different? Not sure if 95's have a similar switch.

http://www.quadratec.com/products/product_search.php?kw=52247+01&submit=Go


----------



## DPDDOG

Thanks for the info...the repair guy had that switch and said it was not the right one...so I have bought a Chilton...looks like it may be on the front axle by the vacuum motor. The guys over at J&W wreckers have been helpful also. Will report back next week!

Marty


----------



## theplowmeister

danskool;1256779 said:


> 95's are different? Not sure if 95's have a similar switch.
> 
> http://www.quadratec.com/products/product_search.php?kw=52247+01&submit=Go


The 95 and 97 are different animals.


----------



## JeepCoMJ

your switch is likely just fine...it's fed by vacuum, which turns on the electric. fix your vacuum lines and the switch will work.


----------



## DPDDOG

I can get it in and out of 4 wheel drive..so the vac lines are ok..vacuum motor has been replace..last thing left is the indicator switch which stays lighted all the time...but like they say..if you can turn a tight corner on dry pavement with no problem...your not in 4WD!

Thanks!


----------



## 32vld

DPDDOG;1258584 said:


> I can get it in and out of 4 wheel drive..so the vac lines are ok..vacuum motor has been replace..last thing left is the indicator switch which stays lighted all the time...but like they say..if you can turn a tight corner on dry pavement with no problem...your not in 4WD!
> 
> Thanks!


I have an 05 wrangler. For those that wanted to use their starter motor to move their jeep a few inches over an obstacle without wheel spinning could remove a fuse. This would allow the starter to work without having to press the clutch pedal.

I tried it just because I thought it would be nice to not have to always press down on the clutch when starting. The thing is once you pulled that fuse the 4wd light would come on all the time whether in 2w or 4w.

Seeing that light on in 2w was annoying enough that I put that fuse back in.

Point of the story see if their such a fuse on your jeep and if it is blown.


----------



## DPDDOG

Sweet! Good tip...my cig lighter stopped working so that could be an issue!
M


----------



## theplowmeister

no such fuse on th YJs


----------



## 32vld

DPDDOG;1258628 said:


> Sweet! Good tip...my cig lighter stopped working so that could be an issue!
> M


I don't know much about YJ's. Though I do know that car makers quite often place multiple circuits on one fuse. I would check to see if the cigar lighter fuse is bad.


----------



## JeepCoMJ

DPDDOG;1258584 said:


> I can get it in and out of 4 wheel drive..so the vac lines are ok..vacuum motor has been replace..last thing left is the indicator switch which stays lighted all the time...but like they say..if you can turn a tight corner on dry pavement with no problem...your not in 4WD!
> 
> Thanks!


bull ****.

wrangler YJ's are the last jeep to have a central-axle-disconnect solid front axle.

in 1991, jeep switched to a non-disconnect dana 30 on comanches and cherokees...eliminating all of that vacuum wiring.

without the disconnect, your front driveshaft spins when the vehicle is in motion. yet you can still turn tight corners with no issue in 2wd, because the front driveshaft is spinning seperately of the rear driveshaft...i.e. 4wd disengaged, shift collar in transfercase is in the 2wd position, therefor the chain which drives the front driveshaft is disconnected.

the binding while turning occurs when the front axle shafts are connected side to side via spider gears in the differential, and the axle is being powered by the transfercase.

so.

my question is...who did the vacuum switch repair on this thing? I'd be willing to bet that they didn't bother, or did, and realized your vacuum lines (like most of the CAD lines) are cracked, so they just applied vacuum directly through the lines to your axle disconnect. that is the only thing I can think of that would cause your issue.

my reasoning on that is that the 4wd vacuum indicator switch can only fail in the open position...i.e. the switch closes when vacum is applied, and completing the ground side of the 4x4 indicator light circuit.

basically, you've got vacuum applied to that switch at all times.


----------

